# Sea Chaser 160



## ADicus (Feb 15, 2013)

I didn't know where else to ask this question so I'm posting here. I have an 05' Sea Chaser 160 and was curious if anyone has ever put a jack plate on one it's overall length is 15'11" and has a 90hp ETEC. I already know there's going to be a response about well just buy a boat that will do what you want it too but i just paid it off and would like to keep it and possibly upgrade it some before having another boat payment. Currently my main issues are shallow starts i can run pretty skinny considering it's a heavier rig but need deeper water to get up and run. The boat has tabs and they help but not enough. any suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Yea sure , why not.
There also "tricks" to getting on plane in shallow water, like turning in circles


----------



## ADicus (Feb 15, 2013)

Ya I've done my fair share of Texas rodeos to get going.


----------

